# 3 cherry Bowls



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

This is 3 cherry bowls, the one on the right was a natural edge but I took the bark off. Probably was coming off so I took it off completely. The bowl in the middle is the only turning I turned with wood that was bought by my wife. The finish was several coats of poly , for reasons already explained elsewhere. Mitch


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Nice work Mitch, these are great looking bowls! 

Corey


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Great looking bowls Mitch. Well done.


----------

